# المنتديات الأردنية > نحبك يا أردن >  تجفيف منابع الفساد.. استراتيجية تبنتها الحكومة حفاظاً على المكتسبات الوطنية

## معاذ ملحم

*تجفيف منابع الفساد.. استراتيجية تبنتها الحكومة حفاظاً على المكتسبات الوطنية 



* 
*«لا تهاون مع الفساد والفاسدين ولا احد فوق القانون» اوامر جلالة الملك عبد الله الثاني هذه ، وضعتها حكومة سمير الرفاعي على رأس سلم اولوياتها ، لتكون مكافحة الفساد أولوية وطنية ، لا تقتصر فقط على الفساد المالي وانما تمتد الى الفساد الإداري وجميع اشكال الواسطة والمحسوبية وغيرها من المفاهيم المرتبطة بالنفوذ والمال السياسي التي اعتبرتها الحكومة غير مقبولة على الاطلاق.
ويحتفل الاردن غدا الخميس باليوم الدولي لمكافحة الفساد ، وسط سعي مطلق من راس الدولة والحكومة على ترسيخ منظومة ومفاهيم النزاهة الوطنية ، بعد خطوات جادة انتهجتها الحكومة في تجفيف منابع الفساد بعيدا عن المجاملات والعلاقات الاجتماعية أو الشخصية.
لا يستطيع احد انكار الدور البارز لحكومة الرفاعي في القضاء على الفساد والفاسدسن ، خصوصا بعد اجراءات تمت على ارض الواقع تعلقت بقضايا فساد ليس اولها قضية اختلاس وزارة الزراعة ، مرورا بقضية اختلاس توسعة مصفاة البترول ، وصولا الى احالة ملف شركة موارد الى هيئة مكافحة الفساد.
هذا كله ، جاء بعد تاكيدات جلالة الملك عبدالله الثاني في اكثر من مناسبة باننا في الاردن لا يمكن ان نقبل بان يكون هناك اي شخص او جهة تستغل نفوذها لتحقيق اي مصالح شخصية حيث لن تجامل الحكومة بهذا الموضوع ، بعد ان اخذت بعين الاعتبار الاثر الخطير للفساد على صعيد الاستثمار الذي يضعف ثقة المستثمر بأي دولة يتفشى بها كما يوجه ضربات قاسية للاقتصاد في أي بلد ينتشر فيه .
وعلى هذا الاساس ، نبه رئيس الوزراء خلال زيارته الاخيرة الى هيئة مكافحة الفساد الى انه ليس مقبولا ولا بأي حال من الأحوال، التراخي في هذه المهمة الحيوية والحساسة وهي مكافحة الفساد بحيث يشعر ويلمس المواطن بان الحكومة وكافة الجهات المختصة في الدولة تعمل لصالحه وتبذل جهودها في التعامل مع مختلف القضايا التي تهمه وفي مقدمتها مسالة الفساد ولا تجامل اي جهة على حساب مصلحته .*

----------


## معاذ ملحم

رئيس هيئة مكافحة الفساد سميح بينو قال الى الراي امس ان جلالة الملك عبد الله الثاني ابدى كل الدعم لمجلس الهيئة مؤكدا جلالته وفق بينو ان عمل الهيئة في مكافحة الفساد بدون سقف من اجل تحقيق الاهداف ليكون الجميع تحت مظلة القانون ، مشيرا في الوقت نفسه الى الدعم المطلق من الحكومة لقيام الهيئة بواجباتها على اكمل وجه سواء اكان هذا الدعم من بنية تحتية او قوانين وانظمة.
واضاف ان الهيئة ستكون على قدر المسؤولية الوطنية في العمل على تجفيف منابع الفساد عن طريق خطط وبرامج متقدمة حيث اثبت الاردن موقعه على خريطة العالم في مكافحة الفساد ، مبينا اننا في الاردن من المبادرين في انشاء الشبكة العربية للنزاهة ومكافحة الفساد وهو عضو مؤسس فيها في العام 2008.
ودعا بينو مؤسسات المجتمع المدني جميعها الى التعاون في مكافحة الفساد عن طريق بناء شراكة حقيقية تنفيذا لتوجيهات جلالة الملك الى حكومته الرشيدة في دعم هيئة مكافحة الفساد للنهوض بمسؤولياتها في مكافحة الفساد وحرص الحكومة على تنفيذ توجيهات جلالته السامية حيث اصبح للاردن دورا رئيسيا وفاعلا في جهود مكافحة الفساد.
وقال ان إنشاء هيئة مكافحة الفساد جاء استجابة للرغبة الملكية السامية بإنشاء هيئة مستقلة بعيدة عن أي تأثر او تدخل من أي جهة كانت ، وضع وتنفيذ إستراتيجية عامة لمكافحة الفساد والوقاية منه ، والكشف عن مواطن الفساد والتحري عنه بما في ذلك الفساد المالي والإداري، ومباشرة التحقيقات وتحويل مرتكبي افعال الفساد للقضاء لينالوا الجزاء العادل ، مؤكدا ان الأردن يعتبر من الدول المبادرة في جهود مكافحة الفساد على كافة المستويات المحلية والإقليمية والدولية وقد كانت جهود مكافحة الفساد على المستوى المحلي مبكرة جداً مقارنة مع الكثير من دول العالم، حيث كانت البدايات في عام 1996 عندما تم إنشاء مديرية مكافحة الفساد التابعة للمخابرات العامة.
واشار الى ان الجهود استمرت على المستوى المحلي بإنشاء هيئة مكافحة الفساد بناء على الرسالة الملكية السامية التي وجهت للحكومة في 26 حزيران 2005 لإعداد قانون هيئة مكافحة الفساد وتم إصدار قانون الهيئة في عام 2006. وباشرت الهيئة مهامها في عام 2007.
واوضح بينو ان الاحتفال في اليوم الدولي لمكافحة الفساد الذي يشارك الاردن فيه ياتي ليضيف لبنة جديدة في بناء العمل في مجال مكافحة الفساد، لتطوير منظومة للنزاهة والحكم الرشيد في القطاعين العام والخاص في الدول وفق أفضل المعايير والممارسات وتعزيز التعاون بين الحكومات والقطاع الخاص ومنظمات المجتمع المدني والشركاء الإقليميين والدوليين.

الفساد: العدو الاول لأي دولة

ويرى مراقبون ومهتمون في هذا الشان ان حكومة سمير الرفاعي قد تبنت شعارا بان الفساد هو العدو الأول لأي دولة لأنه عدو من الداخل، ينخر الأساسات، ويضعف ثقة الإنسان بمؤسّساته، ويتعارض مع مبدأ تكافؤ الفرص وينتهك العدالة فضلا عن أثره الكارثي على الاقتصاد والاستثمار، وصورة الدولة أمام العالم.
وقالوا ان مكافحة الفساد، شكلت أولوية للحكومة، وبتكاتف الجميع لتحقيق الغايات، ودعم مناعة المجتمع ضد الفساد ، خصوصا ان مجتمعنا محصن إلى حد كبير ضد الفساد، وما زال ينظر للفاسد على أنه فاسد، ولا يجامل في هذه الحقيقة ، مؤكدين ان زيارات رئيس الوزراء إلى هيئة مكافحة الفساد وديوان المحاسبة جاءت لتأكيد هذه الأولوية، وإبداء الدعم اللازم لتحقيق هذه الغاية، وبما يؤكد الاستقلالية التي تحظى بها هذه المؤسسات، وضرورة أن تكون الجهود تكاملية، متواصلة وتبني على ما يتم إنجازه.
واشاروا الى ان الحكومة عملت على مكافحة الفساد من خلال العمل على تحسين أداء المؤسسات العامة لمواجهة التحديات التي تواجه الأردن وتركيزها على وضع أدوات لقياس الأداء، وتطوير العمل الرقابي لتعزيز الشفافية، ومحاربة كل أشكال الترهل والفساد حيث استحدثت الحكومة وحدة لمتابعة الخطط التنفيذية، ووضعت ميثاق شرف لقواعد سلوك الوزراء، وأعدت برنامجا لتطوير القطاع العام والإدارة الحكومية.
وبينوا ان الحكومة عملت على تعزيز استقلال القضاء ونزاهته وتطوير أدائه لتحقيق العدالة بين الناس وتطوير تشريعات الجهاز القضائي ليكون مثالا في الكفاءة والنزاهة حيث تم توقيع مذكرات تفاهم ما بين ديوان المحاسبة وكل من وزارة تطوير القطاع العام وديوان المظالم وهيئة مكافحة الفساد للحد من ظاهرة الفساد المالي والإداري والوقاية من الازدواجية في بعض المهام وفق المواقبون انفسهم.

كناكرية: الوساطة والمحسوبية والمحاباة شكل من الفساد

وقال رئيس محكمة شمال عمان القاضي وليد كناكرية ان الفساد بكل انواعه المالي والاداري والسياسي والاخلاقي ظاهرة وبائية ينخر في كيان المجتمع ويشكل تهديدا للامن الوطني.
واضاف ولا شك ان الوساطة والمحسوبية والمحاباة شكل من اشكال الفساد, كما هو الحال بالنسبة لاشكال الفساد الاخرى مثل الرشوة والاختلاس واستثمار الوظيفة.
وقال وتعتمد المحسوبية على نظرة ضيقة تقوم على منح الحسب والنسب والصداقة والمعرفة والمصلحة اعتبارا خاصا وتمييز المواطنين على اساسها وذلك على حساب الكفاءة والجدارة وعلى حساب الاعتبارات الموضوعية اما المحاباة فهي استغلال المواقع والسلطات في منح الامتيازات للاقارب والمعارف بغض النظر عن احقيتهم في ذلك بصرف النظر عن قدراتهم وكفاءتهم.
وقال كناكرية: ان هناك دورا فاعلا وحاسما للقضاء في مكافحة الفساد والذي من خلاله يتم تحقيق مبدأ الردع العام من خلال تحذير من تراوده فكرة ارتكاب الجريمة بالعقاب الذي سيناله, لهذا فقد كان جلالة الملك حريصا على استقلال القضاء الاردني ليكون قضاء نزيها يحقق الغاية المرجوة منه.
كتاب التكليف السامي لحكومة الرفاعي
اكد جلالة الملك عبد الله الثاني في كتب التكليف السامي لحكومة سمير الرفاعي الثانية على ضرورة العمل على في اطر مؤسسية على مكافحة كل اشكال الفساد حيث قال جلالته « نحن نريد حكومة تعمل بثقة وشفافية وبروح الفريق لخدمة الصالح العام، من دون تراخٍ أو تباطؤ تحت وطأة الخوف من اتخاذ القرار أو حسابات الشعبية الآنية، أو سياسات الاسترضاء التي أضاعت على وطننا في الماضي الكثير من فرص التميز والتطور والتغيير الايجابي الذي يمكننا من مواكبة روح العصر ومتطلباته».
واضاف جلالته «نحن إذ نؤكد على ضرورة الالتزام بالقوانين في كل ما تقوم به الحكومة، فإننا نوجهك إلى إصدار ميثاق شرف مرتكز إلى الدستور والقوانين يوضح كل المعايير الأخلاقية والقانونية التي يجب على الوزراء الالتزام بها طوال فترة خدمتهم العامة، بحيث تكون هذه الوثيقة المعلنة مرجعية إضافية يعتمدها الأردنيون في الحكم على أداء الفريق الوزاري. ويجب أيضا أن يصدر عن الحكومة وثيقة شبيهة ملزمة لكل العاملين في القطاع الحكومي وعلى جميع مستويات الخدمة العامة».
وقال جلالته» فشعبنا الوفي مستعد لتحمل كل الصعاب ومواجهة كل التحديات إذا ما اقتنع أن القائمين على خدمته في مؤسسات الدولة يقومون بواجباتهم في أطر مؤسسية خاضعة للرقابة القانونية، ومحصنة ضد جميع أشكال الفساد واستغلال الوظيفة والتحايل على القانون.

رد حكومة الرفاعي وإجراءات حكومية

اكد رئيس الوزراء سمير الرفاعي في رده على كتاب التكليف السامي انه سيكون تطوير التشريعات الاقتصادية، وتحسين أداء مؤسسات الرقابة وآليات محاربة الفساد بكل أشكاله أولوية للحكومة، تنفذها بحزم وشفافية».
فيما قرر رئيس الوزراء تشكيل لجنة من وزارة تطوير القطاع العام وديوان المحاسبة والجهات الخاضعة لرقابة الديوان للعمل على تصويب المخالفات الواردة في تقرير ديوان المحاسبة وبشكل خاص المخالفات المتكررة بما يسهم في تحويل المخرجات الرقابية للديوان الى اصلاح مؤسسي وضمان عدم تكرار هذه المخالفات.
واوعز الرفاعي الى رئيس ديوان المحاسبة بتزويده اولا باول باية مخالفات او تجاوزات يتم الكشف عنها من قبل الديوان وعدم الانتظار في الابلاغ عنها لحين صدور التقريرالنهائي السنوي الذي يصدره الديوان، مؤكدا ان مساهمة الوزارات والمؤسسات الحكومية في الجهد الوطني لمحاربة الفساد ضرورية واساسية لضمان تحقيق النتائج المتوخاة مشددا على ضرورة دراسة هذه المساهمة للوزارات والمؤسسات الحكومية وفقا لتحقيق النتائج الاقتصادية والاجتماعية كوحدة متكاملة وليست مجزاة ، فضلا عن استعداد الحكومة لتقديم اي دعم يحتاجه ديوان المحاسبة بما يكفل قيامه باداء دوره الفعال كجهاز مستقل في الرقابة والحفاظ على المال العام ومحاربة الفساد بالاضافة الى حل اي معيقات قد تواجه عمله.

أطر تشريعية لترسيخ النزاهة والشفافية

أولى الاردن اهتماما كبيراً لتوطيد الأسس التشريعية والمؤسسية لمكافحة الفساد والوقاية منه وترسيخ قَيم النزاهة والشفافية والحاكمية في القطاعين العام والخاص ومتابعة قضايا الفساد المالي والإداري ، حيث ادرك المسؤولون في الاردن
أهميةَ وجودِ أطر تشريعية ومؤسسية لمكافحة الفساد وتحصين المجتمع والدولة من آفةِ الفسادِ بشتى أنواعه، حيث اصدر جلالته توجيهاته السامية للحكومة في عام ***1634;***1632;***1632;***1637; لاتخاذ الإجراءات اللازمة لإعداد قانون مكافحة الفساد ولتشكيل هيئة مستقلة مسؤولة عن ملاحقة أفعال الفساد ومحاربة ظاهرة الواسطة والمحسوبية.
وركزت توجيهات جلالة الملك في كتب التكليف السامي إلى الحكومات المتعاقبة على مضامين كثيرة من أهمها تعزيز مبادئ النزاهة ومكافحة الفساد ومحاربةِ الواسطة والمحسوبية، وتعزيز مفهوم الإصلاح والحكم الرشيد في المملكة، لتحقيق التنمية الشاملة والاهتمام ببرامج تطوير القطاع العام واعتماد مبدأ تكافؤ الفرص والشفافية في التعيين والترقية، وتفعيل آليات المحاسبة والمساءلة، ومحاربة كل أشكال الفساد والواسطة والمحسوبية بمنتهى الحزم والشعور بالمسؤولية.
وعملت الحكومة على وضع بوضع منظومة متكاملة من التشريعات والأطر المؤسسية للنزاهة الوطنية كقانون هيئة مكافحة الفساد عام 2006 و قانون مكافحة غسل الأموال في عام 2007، و قانون حق الحصول على المعلومة في 2007، وقانون إشهار الذمة المالية في 2007، و قانون ديوان المظالم في عام 2008. واستكملت المنظومة بإصدار مدونات السلوك الوظيفي للوزراء و موظفي القطاع العام.
كما التزمت الحكومة بمكافحة الفساد وحماية وصيانة العدالة والمساواة والحاكمية الرشيدة والمساءلة في مؤسساتنا الوطنية، وقامت بتحويل عدد من القضايا إلى الهيئة للتحقيق والتدقيق ، وأحالت بعضها إلى المحاكم المختصة تأكيداً لمصداقية الحكومة وجديتها في التعامل مع هذه الظاهرة التي لا بد من مواجهتها ومعاقبة صانعيها والواقفين خلفها.

مكافحة الفساد مسؤولية مشتركة

أن محاربة ظاهرة مكافحة الفساد هي مسؤولية مشتركة بين كافة المؤسسات العامة والخاصة ومؤسسات المجتمع المدني ووسائل الإعلام، لترسيخ قيم النزاهة، والمثل العليا، والسلوك القويم النابعة من ثقافتنا وديننا الحنيف وتفعيل الثقافة المجتمعية الرافضة للفساد حيث ان الجهود الوطنية لمكافحة الفساد وتعزيز مبادئ النزاهة جاءت لتؤكد التفاعل الايجابي مع الجهود الاقليمية والدولية.
وقد جاء تصديق المملكة على اتفاقية الامم المتحدة لمكافحة الفساد في عام 2005 ، واستضافتها للمؤتمر الأول للدول الأطراف في الاتفاقية في عام 2006 لخير دليل على هذا التوجه هذا إلى جانب تبني المملكة مشروع قرار الوقاية من الفساد في إطار اتفاقية الأمم المتحدة لمكافحة الفساد والذي اقره مؤتمر الدول الاطراف باجماع كافة الدول المشاركة في المؤتمر إيماناً من الحكومة بأن الوقاية المبكرة من تفشي هذه الآفة سيجنب الاقتصاد الوطني والمجتمع الأردني النتائج المدمرة لهذه الظاهرة الخطيرة.
وكان الاردن من الدول المبادرة إلى دعم مشروع الأمم المتحدة التجريبي التطوعي لتطوير آلية استعراض تنفيذ اتفاقية الأمم المتحدة لمكافحة الفساد وذلك في سبيل الاستفادة من الدروس والعبر والمساهمة في صياغة آلية الاستعراض ، حيث اولى الاردن أهمية كبيرة للتنسيق والتعاون بين الدول العربية والمؤسسات والهيئات الإقليمية والدولية والتي تسهم بشكل جاد في تعزيز جهود مكافحة الفساد في المنطقة. كما لم تأل المملكة جهداً لدعم كافة جهود التعاون بين الدول العربية.

قرارات قضائية

فقد ايدت محكمة التمييز قرار محكمة امن الدولة بالقضية المعروفة باسم قضية توسعة مصفاة البترول والمتهم فيها كل من رجل الاعمال خالد شاهين وعادل القضاه واحمد الرفاعي ومحمد الرواشدة ، وبذلك اصبح القرار قطعيا ومبرما ، حيث كانت محكمة امن الدولة اصدرت في تموز الماضي احكامها بحق المتهمين الاربعة بقضية عطاء توسعة شركة مصفاة البترول وهم رئيس مجلس إدارة المصفاة السابق عادل القضاة، ومديرها التنفيذي السابق أحمد الرفاعي ، والمستشار الاقتصادي في رئاسة الوزراء محمد الرواشدة ، ورجل الأعمال خالد شاهين بوضع كل منهم بالأشغال الشاقة المؤقتة ثلاث سنوات ،وذلك على خلفية اجراءات استقطاب الشريك الاستراتيجي لمشروع التوسعة الرابع في المصفاة.
وقررت المحكمة عزل المتهمين القضاة والرفاعي والرواشدة من وظائفهم ، مثلما قررت تركهم احرارا لحين اكتساب القرار الدرجة القطعية من محكمة التمييز.
وتتعلق التهم المسندة للمتهمين بعطاء سابق للمشروع الرابع لتوسعة مصفاة البترول والبالغة قيمته 1ر2مليار دينار.
الى ذلك ، حكمت محكمة بداية شمال عمان بحبس المتهمين الرئيسيين في القضية التي باتت تعرف «بإختلاس وزارة الزراعة» بالاشغال الشاقة لمدة 22 عاما ونصف العام , فيما قضت ببراءة وعدم مسؤولية 7 اخرين.
وجرمت المحكمة المتهمين بجرم بالاختلاس خلافا للمادة 174/3 من قانون العقوبات وبدلالة المواد (,2 ,3 4) من قانون الجرائم الاقتصادية مكررة اربعين مرة ، بالاضافة الى جرم جناية التدخل في الاختلاس خلافا للمادتين 174/,3 4 و80/2 من قانون الجرائم الاقتصادية مكررة اربعين مرة.
وفي السياق احال رئيس الوزراء سمير الرفاعي إلى هيئة مكافحة الفساد مؤخرا التقرير الذي كانت أعدته شركة استشارات وتدقيق مالي عالمية حول الأداء المالي والإداري لمؤسسة استثمار الموارد الوطنية وتنميتها «موارد» خلال الاعوام الماضية، بهدف دراسة نتائج التقرير وتحديد إذا ما كانت تستوجب فتح تحقيق رسمي شامل.
وشمل التقرير، الذي تم إعداده بطلب من الحكومة، مراجعة شاملة للأداء المالي والإداري للمؤسسة ولجميع المؤسسات والصناديق والشركات التي كانت تتبع لإدارتها أو تخضع لإشرافها.
قال رئيس هيئة مكافحة الفساد سميح بينو ان الهيئة تسلمت رسميا ملف مؤسسة استثمار الموارد الوطنية وتنميتها «موارد» من رئيس الوزراء.
وكان الرفاعي اطلع مجلس الوزراء خلال جلسة المجلس امس الاول على قراره تحويل التقرير الذي اعدته شركة استشارات وتدقيق عالمية حول الاداء المالي والاداري لـ»موارد» بهدف دراسة نتائج التقرير وتحديد إذا ما كانت تستوجب فتح تحقيق رسمي شامل.
واوضح بينو ان الهيئة ستشرع من خلال لجنة متخصصة بدراسة الملف بتأن وبشكل تفصيلي لجميع محتوياته بهدف التوصل الى قرار نهائي بشأنه.
وقال بينو ان الوقت اللازم لاتخاذ قرار نهائي بموضوع الملف يرتبط بانهاء اللجنة التي ستدرس الملف من عملها وتقديم تقريرها النهائي ليتمكن مجلس هيئة مكافحة الفساد من اتخاذ القرار المناسب بشأنه.
من جانب اخر ، يتم حاليا اعداد مشروع قانون لحماية الشهود والمبلغين في قضايا الفساد، حيث ان مشروع القانون موجود حاليا في ديوان التشريع والرأي.
واعدت هيئة مكافحة الفساد مشروع القانون الذي يهدف الى توفير الحماية الوظيفية والشخصية للشهود والمبلغين.

اتفاقيات لتعزيز جهود مكافحة الفساد

تم مؤخرا توقيع مذكرة تفاهم بين ديوان المحاسبة وهيئة مكافحة الفساد وديوان المظالم بهدف تعزيز الجهود الرسمية لمكافحة الفساد والوقاية منه لحماية المال العام وتعزيز ثقة المواطنين بمؤسسات الدولة.
حيث اتفقت المؤسسات الثلاث على تشكيل لجنة تنسيق مشتركة لمتابعة حصر المسائل التي يمكن ان يحصل تداخل فيها وايجاد حلول عملية لها وتسمية ضباط ارتباط وايجاد الية لتوزيع الشكاوى وتبادلها بشكل ينسجم مع اختصاص كل فريق.
وتهدف المذكرة الى دعم وتطوير سبل التعاون والتنسيق بين المؤسسات الثلاث والاستخدام الامثل للموارد والامكانيات المتاحة لها وفقا للتشريعات التي تحكم عمل كل منها ، حيث تزيد المذكرة من التعاون بين المؤسسات الثلاث وكذلك الاستخدام الامثل للموارد والامكانات المتاحة لها وفقا للتشريعات التي تحكم عمل كل منها ، فضلا عن ان التعاون والتنسيق موجود سابقا بين هذه الاجهزة الرقابية قبل توقيع هذه المذكرة حيث ان ان كل جهاز رقابي يكمل عمله عمل الاجهزة الاخرى في مجال مكافحة الفساد ، بالنظر الى ان مكافحة الفساد تتطلب جهدا جماعيا يشارك فيه جميع الاجهزة الرقابية المعنية ومؤسسات المجتمع المدني.
ويرى مراقبون ومهتمون انه سيكون لهذه المذكرة نتائج طيبة ومعززة للعمل الرقابي في المملكة ، مؤكدين أن كتب التكليف السامي للحكومات المتعاقبة اكدت اهمية مكافحة الفساد وتعزيز المساءلة وتجفيف منابع الفساد.

الأردن من أوائل الدول المكافحة للفساد

يشكل ارتكاب قضايا الفساد اضرارا مالية فهناك قضايا اختلاس واستثمار وظيفة عامة ورشوة وغيرها من قضايا الفساد ، ولكن اثار الفساد لا تقاس بالاثر المالي فقط الذي لا يمكن حصره في جميع قضايا الفساد المرتكبة.
ويقول المهتمون في هذا الشان انه يجب النظر الى اثار الفساد الاخرى والمتمثلة بتأثيره في خطط التنمية السياسية والاقتصادية والاجتماعية وتأثيره في الديمقراطية والمؤسسية واحترام القانون والحاكمية الرشيدة والثقة بالمؤسسات الوطنية ، بالاضافة الى انتشار الفقر والبطالة وتدني الخدمات المقدمة للمواطنين وتأثيره في الاستثمار والمساعدات الخارجية ، فضلا عن انتشار السلبية في المجتمع واللامبالاة وانتشار الجريمة والحقد والكراهية بين افراد المجتمع ، مؤكدا اثر هذه الاضرار ودورها في احداث دمار على المجتمع باكمله وفي المؤسسات والاجهزة المختلفة.
لذلك ، حسب المهتمين انفسهم ، فان الاردن حريص على مكافحة الفساد والوقاية منه، حيث تقدم الاردن في ترتيب تقارير الشفافية الدولية ويشغل وفق اخر تقرير للبنك الدولي المرتبة 31 من اصل 216 دولة اي بنسبة 1ر69% في مجال مكافحة الفساد على مستوى العالم ، حيث ان الاردن يكاد يكون من اوائل الدول العربية التي تكافح الفساد.

----------


## طوق الياسمين

كلنا الاردن  :Jordan:

----------


## معاذ ملحم

الله محيي أصلك ,,, نشمية واخت رجال

----------

